# Little Girls' Smock Cardigan - a free knit pattern



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just wanted to share this adorable downloadable free knit sweater pattern from Dances With Wools: http://wp.me/p3Z6q-zZ

I plan to make a couple of them for two equally adorable two-year olds.

Happy knitting,

Thelma


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Very cute! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

This is very cute and has nice size ranges. I've never knit with two circulars. It sounds challenging. I know there are videos on the how to. I guess I'll have to watch them. Thanks for sharing the pattern .


----------



## smockinglady (Mar 9, 2011)

I just downloaded this pattern...thanks so much for the link. I plan to knit this for my grand baby for next winter...Too Sweet!


----------



## Dorothy K (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking for Womens sock pattern: A flat knitted pattern with the seam up the back of the sock. Does anyone have this. My friend undergoing Chemo would like this.
Dorothyk


----------



## donna (Jan 16, 2011)

I can't wait to make one for my granddaughter! Thank You!!!


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you, as soon as I get my crocheted sweater done I am on to this one


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I keep getting an Internet error message when I go to the link posted and then try to find the pattern from there..does anyone have the direct link to the pattern? Thanks much.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I keep getting an Internet error message when I go to the link posted and then try to find the pattern from there..does anyone have the direct link to the pattern? Thanks much.


Try this: http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pdf/SmockedCardigan.pdf


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you very much -- that worked perfectly.


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

I seen the picture but no pattern anywhere on the site that I could see;-(
peggy


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pegschr... there is a download link in that download. But, here is the download for you: http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pdf/SmockedCardigan.pdf


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

OH THANK YOU very much, I got the download
Peggy


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

My pleasure, Peggy... I'm glad you got it.


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much, this is really cute and my Granddaughter will look just precious in it. Again Thank You


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I just downloaded. My two toddler granddaughters will look cute in this.


----------



## LIndann (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing, I downloaded the pattern and sent picture to my cousin. plan on making 3 of these, 2 in pink and 1 in turquoise. Ordered yarn from Mary Maxim. Can't wait.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so glad this posting has had a good response. When I received this pattern, I knew I had to share it with everyone in this terrific forum.

I know that any little girl that is lucky enough to have someone knit it for her will look adorable. 

Happy knitting. Thelma


----------



## gailsaks (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, adorable pattern


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the cute project, as my granddaughter grows this will be on my list. And I was able to download from your first link.


----------



## chris1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thelma
Thank you for the pattern .....I think I am going to try this pattern because I am new to this knitting and this will be a challenge.
again thanks for the pattern 
Chris


----------



## LIndann (Mar 9, 2011)

I made 3 of those sweaters 2 years ago. Loved that pattern.


----------

